# Hello from IMA / Self Defense guy



## GaryR (May 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

Looks like a great forum, I notice there may be some RSF crossover!  

Anyhow, briefly about me--I now specialize in using/teaching the internal arts for combat/self-defense (or "counter offensive tactics") .  

 I look forward to good discussions with people from a vast array of experience and diverse backgrounds. 

Additionally I am located in West LA, and am open to making friends, exchanging knowledge and helping build one anthers skill-set's. 

Best 

Gary Romel


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 72ronin (May 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## rickster (May 19, 2012)

Welcome.

Not sure what to understand of a term "internal self defense"


----------



## GaryR (May 20, 2012)

Hello, 

Thank you all for the welcomes

To answer ricksters question "Not sure what to understand of a term "internal self defense"--the term was -internal arts , which are generally considered tai chi chuan, xingyi chuan, baguazhang, and  liu he ba fa ...

Perhaps you meant to ask what The definition of "internal" is.  That is of course highly debated, "Qi" and all that mythology. Mostly the arts can be distinguished by the way they move and generate power --and interact with their opponents.  Those topics are also all debatable , there is already in internal arts forum here. You could peruse that for some good insight I'm sure. 

Best 

G


----------



## rickster (May 20, 2012)

I understand what are the "internal arts".

 I wanted a clarification of "internal arts for combat/self defense"

The idea of separation of art per;

Internal/External
Hard/Soft

Is a paradox whenever there is the sensible application of actual combat/defense has to be considered.

In other words, combat/defense has no distinction of application (Internal/External...Hard/Soft) when your **** is on the line in a real life situation

IMHO with Utmost Respect-

R


----------



## GaryR (May 20, 2012)

rickster said:


> I understand what are the "internal arts".
> 
> I wanted a clarification of "internal arts for combat/self defense"
> R



I was simply being specific as to my type of practice, because statistically "Internal" artists (esp. Tai Chi) do not focus on combat application. 




rickster said:


> The idea of separation of art per;
> 
> Internal/External
> Hard/Soft
> ...





I agree to a very large extent that the separation between the two (external/internal) is arbitrary.  But, when your **** is on the line, that is when the the type of training you have matters the most.  You should train like you fight, and fight like you train as the old adage goes. 

best,

G


----------



## rickster (May 20, 2012)

GaryR said:


> I was simply being specific as to my type of practice, because statistically "Internal" artists (esp. Tai Chi) do not focus on combat application.


That said, I was referring for clarification of your opening post statement thus;



GaryR said:


> I now specialize in using/teaching the internal arts for combat/self-defense (or "counter offensive tactics") .



^^^To which I had replied-_
Not sure what to understand of a term "internal self defense"_



WHICH, makes me reiterate: 
_I wanted a clarification of "internal arts for combat/self defense"_
from your post
_-I now specialize in using/teaching the internal arts for combat/self-defense (or "counter offensive tactics") ._
In other words, what to you mean you specialize in using/teaching internal _arts for combat/self-defense (or "counter offensive tactics") ?_





GaryR said:


> I agree to a very large extent that the separation between the two (external/internal) is arbitrary.  But, when your **** is on the line, that is when the the type of training you have matters the most.  *You should train like you fight, and fight like you train as the old adage goes.*


But for the issue/subject of self defense, half of the battle is physical application.
The other half, as some here put it to terms, is the "soft skills"

The bottom line, you can train the best, physical fighting method for fisticuffs, been when you use poor judgment or poor mental skills (i,e,-"soft skills"), all of that training goes out the window.

I've observed it first hand with a lot of people I've known with good defense/fighting skills.
In other words, they did not prevail, failing to use "soft skills"

http://selfprotection.lightbb.com/t8315-what-is-a-soft-skill?highlight=soft+skill


----------



## GaryR (May 20, 2012)

rickster said:


> ...
> 
> ^^^To which I had replied-_
> Not sure what to understand of a term "internal self defense"_



I never used the term "internal self-defense" just to clarify. 



rickster said:


> WHICH, makes me reiterate:
> _I wanted a clarification of "internal arts for combat/self defense"_
> from your post
> _-I now specialize in using/teaching the internal arts for combat/self-defense (or "counter offensive tactics") ._
> ...



I not sure how my description was nonspecific? Is there a more speicific question? I named a group of arts and narrowed it down my focus.  Many in tai chi for example want health or just enjoy push hands and form practice  for example. 



rickster said:


> But for the issue/subject of self defense, half of the battle is physical application.
> The other half, as some here put it to terms, is the "soft skills"
> 
> The bottom line, you can train the best, physical fighting method for fisticuffs, been when you use poor judgment or poor mental skills (i,e,-"soft skills"), all of that training goes out the window.
> ...



It sounds like your basically saying its mind and body? of course it's both.  I just dislike Distinguishing so generally with terms like "hard" and "soft", they are vague for training and discussion purposes. Also they have been used in a multitude of definitions and contexts throughtout many arts over many years, further convelutng  the discussion.   

Your body has to be trained in the desired method of moving and dealing reciving, redirecting, and applying force. And of course your mind and body has to produce such methods or strategies under dynamic condions, force and adrenal stress et al, flight, flight, or freeze has to be worked, the OODA loop improved ect. 

Someone in the thread linked mentioned "soft" skills included basically avoidance and awareness.   On a broad scale this is certainly true if you mean " soft" as anything mental. But academically , and in execution: threat assessment, de-escalation, evasion, ect involve not exactly the same mental process behind an actual  h2h engagement.  Situational awareness training and all the foregoing are vital no doubt.  

Best 

Gary


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 20, 2012)

Hello Gary, welcome to MT!


----------



## mmartist (May 23, 2012)

Hello and welkome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to the site..........


----------



## Buka (May 24, 2012)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Instructor (May 24, 2012)

Welcome.  I look forward to your input.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to MT! First impressions are the hardest!


----------

